# body shape change :o)



## photography27 (27 Apr 2010)

been cycling for to work now for 4 or 5 months, and the change in my body shape is amazing, i'm not a big person, a little thin, but my muscle def has totally transformed, i got muscles in my legs, i got shape in my legs, and my upper body is nice and firm, eating well, eaing the right foods and cycling is awesome!!!


----------



## automatic_jon (27 Apr 2010)

I know exactly what you mean, I've been doing the same and I've suddenly got body shape rather than being skin stretched over bone. I was expecting my legs to show it, my skinny jeans are actually getting tight around my calves now, but I wasn't expecting my upper body to show it too. Not much mind, just enough to show that I have an upper body, probably from the climbing while out of the saddle.


----------



## jimboalee (28 Apr 2010)

photography27 said:


> been cycling for to work now for 4 or 5 months, and the change in my body shape is amazing, i'm not a big person, a little thin, but my muscle def has totally transformed, i got muscles in my legs, i got shape in my legs, and my upper body is nice and firm, eating well, eaing the right foods and cycling is awesome!!!



So how much muscle have you gained?

About 2 1/2 lb ?


----------



## Davidc (28 Apr 2010)

You aren't alone in seeing your body change shape. I notice a difference between summer and winter. Like many people I ride less when the days are shorter snd the weaather less pleasant. This year even some of the day-to-day utility riding went because of snow and wet.

Now I'm back doing more pleasure riding my trousers all seem to have shrunk in leg diameter and expanded at the waist and backside.

The strange thing is that there's rarely a big change in total body mass, it seems that what comes off in flab goes straight back on in muscle, mainly on the legs.


----------



## photography27 (28 Apr 2010)

jimboalee said:


> So how much muscle have you gained?
> 
> About 2 1/2 lb ?



i wouldnt know how much i have gained, but you can def see the muscle shapes in my legs, like i saidin my original post, i aint got any fat, just very lean, but now its starting to build up and take shape, i wish i had taken a photo before i started and now ( not to worry, its great!


----------



## darkstar (29 Apr 2010)

Nice work, it's pretty awesome when you actually notice a definite change!


----------



## Garz (29 Apr 2010)

Totally agree.

I started cycling about 18 months ago and more seriously (as in more frequently) since my road bike circa 10 months ago now. I have stripped off around a stone and a half and feel so good aswell as looking good.

I can now go for a jog whether its a 3 or 6 mile effort and complete it no bother if I want a change from cycling which I would have struggled to do in the past. Best thing is it's fun, you meet nice people and the only negative is you get strangely addicted!


----------



## 515mm (29 Apr 2010)

It really is marvellous. Myself and two of my pals have between us, lost over 15 stone of fat and gained more than 4 stone of muscle. 

General health and fitness greatly improved, fewer days off sick - I haven't had a cold in three years, I'd be guaranteed 4 or 5 a year with one proper rotter every Winter in the years before cycling.

Higher self esteem - it's great when family you haven't seen for ages tell you how healthy you look.

I could go on........


----------



## Globalti (30 Apr 2010)

I mountain biked for 21 years and was reasonably fit. Then I took up road riding and my fitness has rocketed; walking up mountains now I hardly get out of breath while my pals sweat and gasp behind. It's really amazing how fit road riding gets you compared with MTBing.


----------



## AncientWyvern (1 May 2010)

I was going to make a post about this too!

My leg muscle has exploded latley, i used to do weight training for strength but that has nothing on cycling imho! 

As for my fitness level i cycled 80 miles in a day last week, four months ago i cycled three miles and had to get off my bike and walk! 

Just an added bonus to the enjoyment i have of road biking


----------



## iLB (1 May 2010)

anyone else got to the point of seeing veins running from the top of your legs up to your stomach?


----------



## Garz (2 May 2010)

I not checked lately iLB, why are yours visible?


----------



## iLB (2 May 2010)

yup... bag o' bones


----------



## e-rider (2 May 2010)

I cycle a lot and my body shape is very..........beer belly like. Probably the frequent post ride drinking sessions!

How many pints equal a 2 hour ride in terms of energy consumed/burned? Perhaps if I knew I could make an effort to only break even.


----------



## gaz (2 May 2010)

my legs are toned but my upper body isn't so


----------



## Garz (2 May 2010)

OK:

1 pint beer ~ 170 calories
1 hour riding ~ 600 calories

so to break even after a two hour decent effort you should be able to sink about 7 pints. You may however get dehydrated..


----------



## Crankarm (3 May 2010)

AncientWyvern said:


> I was going to make a post about this too!
> 
> My leg muscle has exploded latley, i used to do weight training for strength but that has nothing on cycling imho!
> 
> ...



From your pic it looks like you've acquired one very large and firm muscle .


----------



## Crankarm (3 May 2010)

tundragumski said:


> I cycle a lot and my body shape is very..........beer belly like. *Probably the frequent post ride drinking sessions*!
> 
> How many pints equal a 2 hour ride in terms of energy consumed/burned? Perhaps if I knew I could make an effort to only break even.



There's your answer ..........


----------



## Crankarm (3 May 2010)

iLB said:


> anyone else got to the point of seeing veins running from the top of your legs up to your stomach?



Nope that sounds gross. Have a few veins showing in my lower legs though, around my calf muscles.


----------



## iLB (5 May 2010)

it's not really gross as such, just means i'm burning away more fat


----------



## cyberknight (8 May 2010)

might have 20 years ago,now days i am lucky to get my commute time in then a couple weight circuits a week


----------



## slinky malinky (9 May 2010)

Veins showing from legs to stomach?? no never seen that, well unless your having a MRI , I must say after a very hard ride front of my shins look like a 3D road map and as does the side of my forehead! strange. My main problem is now people I know say I look ill and drawn (lost 3 stone and honestly never been fitter in all my life) my usual answer is 'power to weight ratio look it up, you wanna go fast don't carry so much stuff in the trunk'


----------



## Chrisc (9 May 2010)

AncientWyvern said:


> Just an added bonus to the enjoyment i have of road biking



That's the best thing about it. The health benefits/weight loss are a freebie!


----------

